# Neverwinter Nights Idea



## Dagger75 (May 28, 2002)

I don't know how much disk space you got for the EN World servers but would it be possible to maybe get a section where we can upload and download Neverwinter Night Mods.  I think It would be kind of neat to have some here.  Just a though.

 Thanks


----------



## Leopold (May 28, 2002)

Dagger75 said:
			
		

> *I don't know how much disk space you got for the EN World servers but would it be possible to maybe get a section where we can upload and download Neverwinter Night Mods.  I think It would be kind of neat to have some here.  Just a though.
> 
> Thanks *




i think there is enough web sites out there with this ability to do so, I would try one of those first..


----------



## Morrus (May 29, 2002)

Already planned.


----------



## Leopold (May 29, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *Already planned.  *





gonna watch that HD tachometer peg out! I hope this new server has lots of HD space bossman!


----------



## Cergorach (May 29, 2002)

Any chance of a Neverwinter Nights Enworld server? or is that asking to much ;-)

I want it, i want it, i want it! Neverwinter Nights that is...


----------



## Darkness (May 29, 2002)

Cergorach said:
			
		

> *Any chance of a Neverwinter Nights Enworld server? or is that asking to much ;-)*



Why, you could give us one!


----------



## Leopold (May 29, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Why, you could give us one!  *





best post EVAR!


----------



## Cergorach (May 29, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Why, you could give us one!  *




I actually might...

First i have to see the performance of the game when run as a server, andhow much trafic such a server would generate. There currently is only a finite amount of cash i am able to spend on such a server (I really don't care much for the specs of the server, what scares me is the monthely costs).


----------



## Leopold (May 29, 2002)

Cergorach said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I actually might...
> 
> First i have to see the performance of the game when run as a server, andhow much trafic such a server would generate. There currently is only a finite amount of cash i am able to spend on such a server (I really don't care much for the specs of the server, what scares me is the monthely costs). *




from the specs on the server requirements the bigger your maps are the more RAM the server will need. If you plan on using a HUGE map with 16 players plan on needing 768-1gb of RAM (no im am not kidding check the NWN boards). The less people you have, the smaller the map, the less RAM you need. As the map is loaded into RAM and constantly running this is the bottleneck for performance.  this is due to when the pc's move from one map to the other the ENTIRE map loads into RAM to keep the game fluid. the avg amount is like 2mb/square or something. 


The Bandwith shouldn't be too bad, it's like running a quake or HL server. If you can host one of those you'll be fine. It's the sheer amount of textures, facings, polygrams that the app loads into memory is the big issue.


Minimum server specs are like win98 with 128mb RAM, p2/350, 4mb video card, NIC, and a 5gb drive.

Recommended: P3/600,   512mb RAM, NIC, 20gb 66/100/133 HD win 2k.

Optimal: AMD Tbird 1ghz, 1GB DDR RAM, NIC, 18gb U160 SCSI HD, LInux


the middle one is my sever with 1gb RAM in it and a 9.1gb SCSI drive running Red hat..that will be enough for it when running linux which is less overhead than win2k and by FAR faster.


----------



## Cergorach (May 29, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *from the specs on the server requirements the bigger your maps are the more RAM the server will need. If you plan on using a HUGE map with 16 players plan on needing 768-1gb of RAM (no im am not kidding check the NWN boards). The less people you have, the smaller the map, the less RAM you need. As the map is loaded into RAM and constantly running this is the bottleneck for performance.  this is due to when the pc's move from one map to the other the ENTIRE map loads into RAM to keep the game fluid. the avg amount is like 2mb/square or something.*



Gig of ram isn't that impressive these days. But are there no 'short cuts'? Like making multiple smaller maps and linking them with each other, that way only the maps where players are at time will be loaded into memory. How about proc speed? Would a dual system be usefull at all?


			
				Leopold said:
			
		

> *The Bandwith shouldn't be too bad, it's like running a quake or HL server. If you can host one of those you'll be fine. It's the sheer amount of textures, facings, polygrams that the app loads into memory is the big issue.*



I'm not really into such games, the closest thing i have done is doing a lan party with counterstrike. Could you give me some numbers? Getting 2GB into a machine shouldn't be to expensive, maybe even 4GB if it's really required, but that get's expensive. Maybe i could even run multiple machines beside each other. What i'll have at the end of July is 7800 kbps down; 512 kbps up; 100 GB/Month. How many people could i serve with that (64 or more, if more than i'll devinately have to distribute it over more than one server)? The plan is to eventually move something like that to a provider where i can get even more bandwith ;-)



			
				Leopold said:
			
		

> *Minimum server specs are like win98 with 128mb RAM, p2/350, 4mb video card, NIC, and a 5gb drive.
> 
> Recommended: P3/600,   512mb RAM, NIC, 20gb 66/100/133 HD win 2k.
> 
> ...



Linux isn't really a problem, i'll devinately use that! U160SCSI might get expensive though...


----------

